# Has any one joined NSDA?



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just curious - I am sending in my app this week after watching it grow for a year. I am also going to be on a committee that will use technology to bring teams together for discussions about things such as insurance, legal issues, and other team related topics.

I had really hoped NASAR would fix the wrongs relative to the SAR Dog section but no such luck. It looks like this new group is led by some well respected folks and has "survived" so to speak and made progress. What I like is the inclusivity while still being able to get things done (things that don't always go hand in hand)

I know the group currently has one standard completed in Avalanche, but I have not seen it. I know there will be work to get the standards accepted by NIMs as well.

http://www.n-sda.org/


----------

